# Help/unsure what to do



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello I just purchased an SPL meter from Aperion audio.
I was reading about the Behringer EMC and true RTA software mike to measure bass response.
Do I use the SPL meter first and at what decibel reading should I be looking for on each speaker...75?
I have B&W 804'sN...
Then about the Behringer...download the software and how to I adjust the response to a flat level.
Sorry I am new at this meter business.

I have Fathom subs that have there own calibration system. 
I Think the SPL meter is enough...but I am not sure 

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Frank,

If you have a Radio Shack SPL meter, you can use it both for REW’s level-setting process and for taking subwoofer measurements (using our generic calibration files). You might review the “Equipment needed” section of the REW Help Files: Getting Started. And the rest of the Help Files as well.

Flattening the sub’s response requires a parametric EQ such as the BFD 1124 (old model) or FBQ1000 (new model).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Wayne 
Looks like I have to do some reading.
I already ordered the Aperionp SPL meter.
I am going to start with that...setting my speakers at 75db


----------

